# 4 horses stolen, Hull area



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Will add details as I get them.
Top-Bottom L-R

Coloured
Coloured
Pullman - Grey Arabian
King Charles - Chestnut IDxTB 16.3hh 20yrs (v. moody)

"4 horses have been stolen and £1000s worth of tack saddles bridles rugs the lot horses have crossed hands Beverly Hull area anybody with any info contact the police and the crime number cy1927075,2012"


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Still missing - Withernsea area. Three horses have been found (two coloureds and grey arabian) but Charles has not been recovered. Please keep eyes peeled at markets/sales. He is 16.3hh, IDxTB, chestnut gelding. Various scars on legs and white flecks on barrell/rump. Has a temper on him, can bite. Please please share/keep looking for him.
White star, white sock on hind left and white 'v' shaped scar on front of fore right.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Have posted on my Facebook - I live in that area! X


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

3 horses have being returned safe and well

still missing the chestnut gelding he was sold at homefirth on thursday

photos as below he is miccrochipped and passported and i have all paper work

please can everybody share thanks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## mona lisa (Sep 4, 2012)

On behalf of the horses owner please can you all keep on sharing her picture of her chestnut horse this still missing and she is desperate to get him back please can you please keep your eyes and ears open please contact the owner or myself if you have any information if you cannot reach us on this site please look on facebook we can both be reached on there thank you on behalf of louise and myself.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

People never cease to revolt me, bl**dy low life's! 

Hope this horse is found soon and returned to where he belongs - poor boy, it must be so distressing for him!


----------



## mona lisa (Sep 4, 2012)

I know how you feel dont you just hate some people what do they get out of doing this sort thing i talked to the owner of the horse last night she is so desperate to get this horse back he is very aggressive horse no fault of his own he had been mistreated in the past the police are still involved in case and visiting the horse sale where there is a rumour of this horse been sold there please keep your eyes and ears open if you do hear of any information please let louise or myself know as soon as possible..


----------

